# Laid Back/Lazy Puppy??



## lhayes1976 (Apr 14, 2013)

We have a 16 month female and a 10 week male. The female has always been extremely hyper. The boy is really laid back almost to the point of being lazy. He did have a bout of diarrhea--but we took him to the vet and he was put on meds. It still comes and goes, but the vet didn't seem to worried. He plays rough with our older female, but when they are separated--he just likes to lay around and sleep. I'm a little worried, because a neighbor made a comment that he doesn't act like a puppy. To tell you the truth--his behavior is warm welcome compared to our older nutball, but should I be concern? Could he be sick? He eats fine--drinks plenty of water--no signs of sickness whatsoever.


----------



## battleborn (Jan 23, 2013)

Puppies need to sleep a lot, so that's not unusual, especially at his age. My dog has a similar temperament. Very mellow and easy-going, takes a lot to get him excited (but another GSD always does the trick). He's almost 5 months now and has settled nicely into his routine. Comes to work with me during the day, sleeps through most of it, and we play/exercise/train in the evening. I like this type of personality! As he gets older, you'll probably find that he can be energetic when he wants to, but is also perfectly happy just laying at your feet (where my boy is right now).


----------



## jmoney (Jul 21, 2010)

10 weeks is pretty young, be glad you got one that enjoys sleeping, because all morning, and then after heidis afternoon nap, it was non-stop energy. Never to early to start obedience work. It might bring out a bit more energy in your dog.


----------



## Bella-Girl (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm glad to read this because I have a 9 week old boy who is exactly the same way. I am taking him to the vet on Monday because I am worried that he may be sick. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## battleborn (Jan 23, 2013)

Bella-Girl said:


> I'm glad to read this because I have a 9 week old boy who is exactly the same way. I am taking him to the vet on Monday because I am worried that he may be sick.


At 9 weeks I'm guessing you just got your pup. Doesn't hurt to have your vet give him a check-up. I did the first week I had my pup (at my breeder's request) even though there was nothing wrong with him. 

I had them analyze a stool sample to check for worms. He was fine there, so I could attribute his minor digestive issues to stress from moving to a new home and just concentrate on diet and acclimation. He's doing great now - more than doubled in size since I got him.


----------



## Joshlaska (May 2, 2013)

If he's that young, he might just be getting the rest he needs. Puppies, like babies all need different amounts of rest. 

But battleborn is right, doesn't hurt to touch base with your vet.


----------



## Charlie W (Feb 12, 2013)

If he plays with your older dog, then I wouldn't worry too much, it's probably just his personality. He might also be wearing himself out when he plays with her. I have a shepherd who is similar, and on days when I'm going to training I have to separate them for the day otherwise she's so tired from playing that she won't work properly!


----------



## Bella-Girl (Apr 26, 2013)

battleborn said:


> At 9 weeks I'm guessing you just got your pup. Doesn't hurt to have your vet give him a check-up. I did the first week I had my pup (at my breeder's request) even though there was nothing wrong with him.
> .


I did just get him ! We've had him for a week now and I took him to the vet the day after we brought him home and she deemed him healthy. However, other than the past 2 days, he has been a typical (what I thought typical since he's my first puppy) puppy: a cute little maniac, lol. He did rest like a baby should, but he would chase the kids and chew on them, steal our shoes and chew on them, etc. We have been exchanging kids' legs and our shoes for toys, so maybe he's just leaning, but when he's chasing the kids, he doesn't try to bite or chew and he chases them like his little heart isn't in it. I know I sound ridiculous complaining that my puppy is no longer terrorizing my 2 year old, but I just want to make sure he's feeling ok. 

I hope that everyone here is right and its just all the changes he's been through recently. I'm glad I found this forum 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

a 10 week old pup sleeps and goes to the bathroom.
how are you engaging the pup?


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Get on your knees and thank God. I do all the time with Fiona. She is one cool kat.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhayes1976 (Apr 14, 2013)

Cheyanna--I do thank God for it--our other dog is a handful to say the least. His personality is soooo different from our older female. I know he's still young--so I'm keeping my fingers crossed.

The pup loves playing with her and is holding his own. In a loving spiteful way, I can't wait until he gives back a taste of her bullying. I am a little worried that he will pick up on her bad habits--like chasing the cats, jumping on visitors, etc.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

lhayes1976 said:


> Cheyanna--I do thank God for it--our other dog is a handful to say the least. His personality is soooo different from our older female. I know he's still young--so I'm keeping my fingers crossed.
> 
> The pup loves playing with her and is holding his own. In a loving spiteful way, I can't wait until he gives back a taste of her bullying. I am a little worried that he will pick up on her bad habits--like chasing the cats, jumping on visitors, etc.


Oh, he will snap out of it, trust me. You just got him, he had diarrhea, and he has a sore tummy and is still adjusting. We have had people coming here before saying what a laid back puppy they have, only for it to be due to exactly those three things.

It is up to you to keep him from picking up bad habits.
Might be a good idea to start correcting the older dog, too. There's no reason to allow a dog to jump on visitors.


----------



## lhayes1976 (Apr 14, 2013)

We do correct her. She's been through obedience training. I teach school and she reminds of the those impulsive kids that just keep doing the same thing over and over. I have purchased an electronic collar, but not confident in my ability to train her with it. Seeking a trainer in my area that offers this type training.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Check Lou Castle's website.
He is also a member here.
Home


----------



## lhayes1976 (Apr 14, 2013)

Does Lou Castle have any training videos? I'm more of a visual learner and would love to see this training in action.


----------



## AngVi (Dec 22, 2012)

Love to hear you have two puppies. My girl just turned one and my boy will be 7 months in a couple of weeks. She sleeps with one eye open always on alert ready! She is very lean and lives to run and run and run. My boy is much larger he has 20 pds on her already but solid muscle. He is very laid back will run with her a bit but then lays on the lawn watching her... cracks me up but that's his personality. Actually I'm thrilled I don't have both with that high energy level..lol
They go to work with me and he basically sleeps all day while she constantly up looking at who is coming in the door. 
Wait until he gets a little bigger and they a running around the house!! Gets a little crazy when he does have his little bursts of energy 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

My 4 1/2 month old male is the same way. Everywhere we go everyone comments on how calm and well behaved he is. he has his times in the early morning and later on at night when we go play at the park that he will be active, but other than that he is fine to come to work with me and sleep most of the day. Even when we are at home he lies on his back with his legs in the air and sleeps most of the day. in the car he just sits down and sometimes if the drive is long enough he takes another nap. I guess its just his personality, which is fine with me. I will see how it goes a few months from now. What i have seen when doing search is that sometimes they become quite the opposite when they hit their teens.


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

again I have to keep coming back here to reassure myself. Roxy is 4 months old today and seems pretty happy just to be chilling with the family. Now that we can go for walks we do that at least once a day...other than that she'll chase outside for a bit on one of her outings but otherwise she just chills quietly with toys! Sometimes I worry that I'm not feeding her enough or playing with her hard enough.. she's just a sweetheart..and the vet says same thing....BE THANKFUL ...I guess when he gets concerned then I will.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

5 months old this week and still sleeping laying around most of the day. When we have him out he's fine to play for 30 - 40 mins but just as fine at home. He loves for us to chase him, it's his new favorite game.


----------



## AngVi (Dec 22, 2012)

Haha I hear you- sounds like my house! My girl is 13 months always alert and then there is my almost 8 month old who would rather lay on the coach... He'll play with her running around and is getting pretty fast but nothing like her. She is a marathon runner and he's a sprinter. 
I also welcome a lay back puppy he always has been. Couldn't imagine two as active as my girl.
Enjoy your new "lay back" puppy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

